# Emagic Audio Platinum 5.5



## ZCARM (19. Mai 2004)

*Emagic Platinum 5.5 Synchronisation*

Hallo, ich benutzte seit neuestem Emagic Audio Platinum V. 5.5. !  Ich bräuchte dringend Hilfe (bin fast am verzweifeln . . ) in Punkto Synchronisation bzw. Tempo ! Ich spiele und singe live ein.  Beim anschliessenden anhören, ist die Aufnahme jedoch ( und ich setze auch bei der - 1 - ein ), um 1 oder sogar 2 Sekunden versetzt. Also nicht in Real Time ! Dieses nervt ohne Ende ! Hat dazu jemand bitte ein Idee ? Diverse Einstellungen unter Synchronisation bringen auch nix ! Hat es was mit der Soundkarte zu tun ? Ich hab n 2.8 Ghz Cpu, 1 GB Memories. Also die Schnelligkeit iss da. Ist meine Creative Soundblaster  Live 5.1 Digital Soundkarte evtl. zu billig oder zu langsam ? Bedanke mich schon jetzt recht herzlich über eine kleine Hilfestellung zu dieser Sache.  (Z CAR M)


----------



## BeaTBoxX (20. Mai 2004)

Ist die Soundkarte ASIO faehig?
Falls nicht erklaert das das Timingproblem.
"Normale" SOundkarten haben eine zu hohe Latenz , psrich die zeit die vergeht vom ankommenden Signal an der Buschse bis das Signal A/D (bzw D/A) gewandelt ist.

Falls die Karte ASIO kann, schau dir mal die einstellungen an, an den Latenzzeiten kann man oft Einstellungen vornehmen.

Mit der ASIO Technik ist deine karte dann schnell genug, und du wirst auch keine probs mehr mit dem Recordingtiming haben.

Seit einigerzeit gibt es noch etwas interessantes fuer Karten, die eigentlich NICHT ASIO faehig sind:

Ein neuer Treiber ->  ASIO4all 

http://michael.tippach.bei.t-online.de/asio4all/

Hab gehoert, damit lassen sich auch mit normalo Soundkarten sehr niedrige Latenzen erzielen.

Habs aber selber noch nich probiert.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## ZCARM (20. Mai 2004)

*Emagic bzw. Soundkartenproblem*

Hi Frank, vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort ! Tja meine Soundkarte ist nicht Asiofähig hab ich rausgekriegt. Mit dem Asio4All Treiber hats leider auch nicht funktioniert. Deshalb kauf ich mir jetzt ne gute, asiofähige Soundkarte zulegen, da ich eben ziemlich perfekte "Heim" Studioaufnahmen mache. Also trotzdem, vielen Dank nochmal. Gruss Bernhard ( Z CAR M)


----------

